# I ordered tapes today



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

I ordered the tapes today and also bought a small, inexpensive CD headphone set. I'm very optimistic that this will work. I realize I've been building up to this point for 18 years, so will not conquoer it overnight.I've been very skeptical of the tapes since I've tried so many things without much improvement. But, it seems like these tapes have helped a lot of people.Misty


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Misty, I am glad to hear your giving them a try and there is high probablity they will help you. We are also here to help if we can in anyway while you go through the process.I like you tried just about everything with not much success and these did a major number on my severe IBS after thirty years. I am hoping they do for you as they have for many people as well as myself.Let me know when you get them and get started and so you know it is not a quick fix, but an excellent management tool and coping tool that gradually can really help you and the symptoms for the long haul.If you have any questions or anything post away.


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

Eric,Thanks for the quick reply and I will let you know when I get them and can get started. Hey, can't get much worse. Have a good weekend!!Misty


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hang in there Misty and have a good weekend too, thanks.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Good luck Misty. They are working great for me. I'm a little over half way through them. Let us know how you do.


----------

